# Red/White Datsun 510 #35



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Stinch & I went to jtslots house on saturday. One thing I never thought I'd see up close was a #35 red Datsun 510. Unfortunately it had been painted ... ALOT ... I'm sure by some kid trying to make it look cooler. The positive though was that all the posts were there & minus some stickers & a bit of paint wear the body is in GREAT shape. Not a c10 but I'd honestly call it a c6-c8. I'm not real sure on the #'s all the time. So I took it home after trading with jtslot & took a qtip, toothbrush, water, & hand soap & sure enough most of the paint that was painted on by a kid eons ago .... it's coming off!!!! Taking me A LOT of time to do it but it such a cool car that I don't mind spending the time working on it to get it back to where it should be. I have more paint to take off & a few more stickers but just for reference both of the rear window pillars were painted silver. I got those almost all the way back to factory, man am I ever pleased!! As said I'm spending alot of time to get it right but so far it's worth the several hours I've put into it trying to get it all situated. Here's a few pics I snapped tonight, just for reference.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome restoration job Xence!!! She looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow - that thing really cleaned up well!! Very skillful and careful work indeed.

BRE Datsuns are cool.










Corkscrew at Laguna Seca.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEVER knew they had an 85 as well. How cool is that thing. Splitposter just gave me the website for Peter Brock ... Going to have to read through that as well. All great info.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE picking up cars with gallons of Testors' finest slathered on them and then stripping them down to their former glory... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on a hard to get car. That particular version and the all white version both illude my grasp.


Job well done on the bringin back to glory.

Dave


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a very very tough one. A keeper as it were. Nice job on the resto !!!
Mind if I mail you 100 or so cars to do . LOL!!!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

lol, I hear ya afxcrazy but for now my friend I'm still learning how to do this. However, there are others here on this board that would be way better suited than I to help you out. For now though I'm REALLY happy with the way this is coming so far.

By the way ctsv what exactly is teh all white version? I've never heard of an all white Datsun 510.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe it was only in a foreign (maybe Aussy) set. It had a molded in white Datsun 510 and a molded in white Capri. Had some rare decals to apply to the cars.

There was one on the bay a few years back but I ended up the second high bid. Wayne won it. 

I am wrong on the Other car looks like its the Escort.


Dave


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

a white 510? WOW! I have NEVER heard of that let alone seen one. If you can get a pic post it please ... I'd LOVE to see that.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

New Zealand only cars.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

wow .. that is amazing. Until this moment I had never heard of an all white 510 but this goes to show you what I know. lol. That's great though. That has to be just uber rare as well. I have a resin that's white like that but not an original from AFX. That is way too cool.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice clean up job on that 510! That is my favorite kind of resto, slowly watch the old paint come off and find that the car is good underneath!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*AFX is still fun stuff today...yeah baby!*

Xence,

Nice trade with jtslots on that 510! Datsun 510s are Way Cool cars.

Rolls,

That picture you posted up of the 85 & 46 racers is Sweet!

This picture realy captures the mood of the 70s BiG TimE.

Kiwi,

NZ only..........woaaaaaaaah

Bob...great thread Xence...zilla


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gotten alot further with the car at this point. All the decals have been removed & the paint on all but the 2 tail lights is now gone & almost looks back to factory. I'm in shock it's come out this nicely. I don't have my camera available right now to take some updated pics but I will tomorrow sometime & post them to show the midway point till now point. 

Almost done with this little animal. What a HUGE amount of work this has been to get the car back to the way it was when it came from the factory. To me though ... TOTALLY worth it. The thing looks fantastic & of course it doesn't hurt that I don't mind doing this sort of thing. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

After who knows how many hours I have finally pretty much finished with the car. The only thing left is to find a replacement front end as the original one is just a complete mess. Although this was a HUGE amount of work in the end this was totally worth it to me. I hope you guys enjoy the pics.

So, if you take a look at the photos in the first post till now you'll notice that all of the silver paint that was originally slathered on I've been able to remove. The car is about as close to how it came from the factory as I could get it without actually going in the wayback machine & buying it from the store. lol

Merry Christmas!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing restore job xence!! There is just something about that car (the 1:1s and the slot car) that is just so cool! I'd say it was well worth the time and effort you put into it! :thumbsup: Good luck finding the bumper/grill!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking Good!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool AFX resto work....lookin' good man!

BZ


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I love what you pulled off with this one, Xence! Great save, super-worthy subject, and tremendous outcome.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm jealous for two reasons now. Once for a excellent find and second for a beautiful restoration.


Dave


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. Definitely appreciate the complements. As I said it was just a ton of work but it was totally worth it in the end to me. Just gotta find that front bumper now off of a mangled 510 somewhere. I'll wait, I have the patience for it to show up.  I agree with slotcarman though that the car is truly just oh so cool looking whether in real life or in the slot car world.

I'm very surprised that AW hasn't repopped these as well as the 280z'. They were always just oh so cool looking & man did they ever handle great on the track.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*where's the before picture?*

Did I miss the before picture?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah bob, in the first photo if you look close you'll notice there is silver paint all over the place in the 5 photos. Then I posted some more pictures yesterday, with all of the paint removed. Those first 5 photos are around 1/4 of the way through me removing the silver paint that was just all over the place including the 2 bars that went down the back window. There was also silver paint in the 2 rear brake lights which I was able to remove as well.

Again though you'll have to look close to see what I'm talking about. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

great "after" pics! No 510 bumps in the parts stash but there got to some around.

When I pulled my old 510 out of the box-in-a-box it had been stored in for many years, the car was on top and the front bumper had made it to the very bottom!


----------

